# Tinder date just left after 7 minutes (PART 2)



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2020)

*Read part 1 linked below*

But the TLDR is i matched a girl on a saturday night at like 3am and she came over immediately, thinking this was a certain easy fuck, she stayed 7 minutes and said she had to go leaving me like WTF happened. Like two months later, wondering why I got ghosted I sent her a shirtless pic hoping to get a reaction and she did text back something like "well hellooo there sexy" but then ghosted me AGAIN.

*Well just last night I get hit up totally out of the blue by her*



























*None of it makes sense. You would think if she actually was into me and left cause it had something to do with someone else she would have responded to the texct I sent her the following day "hoping she got home safely and everything turned out ok" but she ghosted me the next day both after we met and when I sent her that sexy selfie. But suddenly she hits me up wanting to come over at like 3am AGAIn after no contact for months haha*

*WTF is with women*



pic of her

















Tinder date just left after 7 minutes


We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says...




looksmax.org


----------



## Vermilioncore (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## 12percentorbust (Dec 26, 2020)

gave her too much validation by replying after she ghosted u twice and also why the fuck would u tell her it “left u all weird” lol


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 26, 2020)

its weird how amnesia only gets with 3-5psl women


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Dec 26, 2020)

Bitches be crazy


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia I have found your problem




This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 26, 2020)

You type like a beta.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 26, 2020)

Start treating women like garbage


----------



## 12percentorbust (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


admitting something bothered u = losing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 26, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> its weird how amnesia only gets with 3-5psl women


Realistically thats the women that a Gigachad can slay with ease.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


be more specific, whgats wrong with it 

and btw i have no intention of hanging with this girl i was acting nice cause i just wanted an answer as to what happened and why she left


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 26, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Start treating women like garbage


Unironically.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 26, 2020)

JFL IMAGINE STILL THINKING ABOUT A WHORE SEVERAL MONTHS LATER WHEN SHE LOOKS LIKE THIS




She is playing you for attention bro, 

*you're her plate*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


why did she hate it lol, thats how i msg as well but i msg that way with everyone, even guys lol?


----------



## Julian (Dec 26, 2020)

Few things

- She ugly af u shouldve ghosted her instead
- Jfl at ur texting u text like ur 60 yo
- Why dont u go outside to get a girl instead of mentally unstable foids u mog hard enough to get girls irl


----------



## Copeful (Dec 26, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> its weird how amnesia only gets with 3-5psl women


_Im pretty sure this is the best looking girl hes been with thus far 

reminder this is the average girl he gets _


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 26, 2020)

You are pathetic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> be more specific, whgats wrong with it
> 
> and btw i have no intention of hanging with this girl i was acting nice cause i just wanted an answer as to what happened and why she left





TRUE_CEL said:


> why did she hate it lol, thats how i msg as well but i msg that way with everyone, even guys lol?


She can tell how vulnerable you are because you assumed her leaving was something to do with you when she said it wasn't, and you mentioned it a few times months after the fact, I always assumed that little shit she did had something to do with me and it usually didn't and I would bring it up much later it was what eventually made us break up tbh


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 26, 2020)

she mentally ill 
stay away from her


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 26, 2020)

*this nigga unironically lost frame against a shitskin*






"left me all weird" btw


----------



## Bitch (Dec 26, 2020)

12percentorbust said:


> gave her too much validation by replying after she ghosted u twice and also why the fuck would u tell her it “left u all weird” lol


Based greycel.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> She can tell how vulnerable you are because you assumed her leaving was something to do with you when she said it wasn't, and you mentioned it a few times months after the fact, I always assumed that little shit she did had something to do with me and it usually didn't and I would bring it up much later it was what eventually made us break up tbh



can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did


I only cared about getting an answer so i could make a forum post i dont care at all about hanging with this girl again or having her perceive me as alpha


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did
> 
> 
> I only cared about getting an answer so i could make a forum post i dont care at all about hanging with this girl again or having her perceive me as alpha


"bitch tf u doin leaving me on read"


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ur the backup fuck when she cant get the guy she actually wants.

You look good enough to be her 1st option, but you have ABSOLUTELY NO GAME WHATSOEVER, and that is a huge turn off to women. Why?

Because even though you LOOK like you get a ton of pussy, you ACT like you get COMPLETELY NONE.

Looks only help for FIRST IMPRESSION, after that, YOU NEED A HIGH STATUS MISOGYNIST PERSONALITY!

My advice to you is read pimp content, or try to fuck these girls quick enough before they figure out how needy (scarcity personality) you act.

The problem is, for hotter girls, they will test you more to see if your the real deal, and wont just trust your looks alone. Ugly and desperate girls will fuck you immediately though, because they are shocked a guy who looks like you is interested in them.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> She can tell how vulnerable you are because you assumed her leaving was something to do with you when she said it wasn't, and you mentioned it a few times months after the fact, I always assumed that little shit she did had something to do with me and it usually didn't and I would bring it up much later it was what eventually made us break up tbh


ah fr? i thought you meant sending detailed texts was bad, like in general, not talking about feelings but like, explaining things to a t etc.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 26, 2020)

12percentorbust said:


> gave her too much validation by replying after she ghosted u twice and also why the fuck would u tell her it “left u all weird” lol





yolojetrollo said:


> Based greycel.



You might be confused by what I said. It was a positive thing.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did


That's your problem 
You don't have a abundance mindset why should you care about a single bitch


----------



## 12percentorbust (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did
> 
> 
> I only cared about getting an answer so i could make a forum post i dont care at all about hanging with this girl again or having her perceive me as alpha


u make it seem as if she was emotional and poke fun at her leaving after 5 minutes tbh then she might go into it but if she doesnt its not worth asking again and again because by then it’s obvious ur obsessed


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 26, 2020)

don't be a cuck
"I'd be down to hang again some times"

come on, have some self-respect, she isn't even hot. you got better options


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did
> 
> 
> I only cared about getting an answer so i could make a forum post i dont care at all about hanging with this girl again or having her perceive me as alpha



Bro you have to disrespect these girls, and NEVER ask permission for anything. That is the most betabux shit to say 'Do you want me to..'

Say 'Im walking you to your car'. Make statements about your actions Amnesia, NEVER ASK PERMISSION THATS WHAT SHE SHOULD BE DOING FOR YOU.


----------



## 12percentorbust (Dec 26, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> You might be confused by what I said. It was a positive thing.
> 
> View attachment 892142
> 
> ...


hahah nah i understood, the shocked react was me being surprised at the compliment tbh


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 26, 2020)

4 PSL curry foid is rejecting chad now JFL. 
you’ll get em next time buddy
just forget this one


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 26, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> 4 PSL curry foid is rejecting chad now JFL.
> you’ll get em next time buddy
> just forget this one


she's literally wrapping him around her pinky finger. a guy that mogs her SMV twofold


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> can u geniuses tell me what i shoulda said to her in order to try to get an answer as to why she acted the way she did





Amnesia said:


> I only cared about getting an answer so i could make a forum post


this is your problem bro

chad doesnt care about auistic .me website


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 26, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Ur the backup fuck when she cant get the guy she actually wants.
> 
> You look good enough to be her 1st option, but you have ABSOLUTELY NO GAME WHATSOEVER, and that is a huge turn off to women. Why?
> 
> ...


yessir, one of the best dark triad maxxers in here, folk


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 26, 2020)

You shouldn't text girls who ghost you, it just shows that you put them on a pedestal and they know it. 
If you ghost them and they really like you, they'll contact you months later, if they don't, then they're just using you for attention.
Sending her a shirtless pic after months of her ghosting you is the most thirsty thing you could have ever done (aside from a dick pic).
Being thirsty doesn't work when you haven't even had sex with the girl.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 26, 2020)

implying any girl would notice, even if she did, CALL OUT SOMEONE'S SHE JUST MET FOR USING CONTACTS 
bro, first the 19 yo stacy knowing about google reverse search now this


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 26, 2020)

Cuck for not blocking her dumbass tbh

She's clearly mentally ill and just looking to waste your time for whatever reason.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Dec 26, 2020)

You have no game


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 26, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> she's literally wrapping him around her pinky finger. a guy that mogs her SMV twofold



This is proof that personality is indeed apart of SMV, for all the guys who think that looks is everything. Amnesia basically has an incel personality in a Chad body, and he struggles with average girls because of it.

And this is not to do with 'NT' either, its about a High Status Dark Triad Dominant Personality, which we can all achieve without having to be NT at all.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 26, 2020)

You literally have to lower your IQ bro, you seem like an analitical rational dude, and foids are not like that jfl.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia is like if a random incel woke up with a 6.5 psl face and just started throwing himself out there


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 26, 2020)

stop being a pussy and smash 


"boohoo you should have coddled my feelings"

shes a ho what do you expect, consideration?


----------



## court monarch777 (Dec 26, 2020)

she didn't want to have sex, she took pictures with you to send her friends, and make them feel jealous


----------



## court monarch777 (Dec 26, 2020)

she wanted to take several pictures with chads in one night, to make her envious


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


Even I wouldn't type the insecure shit he does and I'm a fucking khhv. Jfl lmfao, this can't be real.


----------



## crosshold (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> be more specific, whgats wrong with it
> 
> and btw i have no intention of hanging with this girl i was acting nice cause i just wanted an answer as to what happened and why she left


it shows you care too much. i do the same thing and it always backfires. act like you dont care


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 26, 2020)

What the fuck is with Chads on this site and getting fixated on ONE girl that doesn't want to smash. I cannot for the life of me understand it. I would just block the dumb bitch and move on to the next.


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Dec 26, 2020)

goodluck, find a way to stunt on them they were never going to treat you with respect affection or love no matter what you accomplished or even how you look, it’s yours if you want it whatever that thing is


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Read part 1 linked below*
> 
> But the TLDR is i matched a girl on a saturday night at like 3am and she came over immediately, thinking this was a certain easy fuck, she stayed 7 minutes and said she had to go leaving me like WTF happened. Like two months later, wondering why I got ghosted I sent her a shirtless pic hoping to get a reaction and she did text back something like "well hellooo there sexy" but then ghosted me AGAIN.
> 
> ...


*Amnesia, my apprentice. you need to send pics like this instead*





*Mirror pic especially with cap (implies you took it on just for the picture since ur half naked) is too tryhard you can’t have them think they’re special*


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia bro, you should stop giving these 4PSL hoes validation like that. You are worth way way more.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 26, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit



He sounded so submissive with those messages, but especially this one JFL.

And then he calls me autist when I tell him he needs to treat this bitches more like sluts/whores which is what they are


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 26, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> He sounded so submissive with those messages, but especially this one JFL.
> 
> And then he calls me autist when I tell him he needs to treat this bitches more like sluts/whores which is what they are


Agreed, he is the one with way more value and should act like it. If you show any kind of submissiveness to women, even if you are Chico and she is 2 PSL, it's automatically over.


----------



## Hozay (Dec 26, 2020)

Lmfao its so fucking over. Woman are so crazy.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 26, 2020)

Redpill memes aside about "frame", you need to start realizing that you're legitimately a 6 PSL dude by most people's opinions and let your outward interactions with tinder hoes reflect that. As memey as it sounds, women don't want to hear anything emotional. If she's hitting you up, she wants to fuck. How you respond is how her dumbass female emotions will interpret it. You responded sounding emotional so her dumbass female hindbrain was like "he looks like this but cares this much about not fucking me the first time?" and then she starts wondering if you're as attractive as she initially thought despite clearly stating you could model like 3 times.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 26, 2020)

"I'm sorry you had a bad night ma queeeen!"

This is not how women want to be treated amnesia, FFS!

This is what you should've responded instead:

"Nah, I'm good! Already got to fuck a slut earlier today. Maybe another day."

Treat her like the WHORE she is!!!

This is You:







This is what they want:















*THIS WORTHLESS SLUT WENT TO YOUR HOUSE AT 3 AM TO GET FUCKED AND YOU THINK SHE WANTS TO HEAR "IM SORRY YOU HAD A BAD NIGHT" FROM YOU??*


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Read part 1 linked below
> 
> None of it makes sense. You would think if she actually was into me and left cause it had something to do with someone else she would have responded to the texct I sent her the following day "hoping she got home safely and everything turned out ok" but she ghosted me the next day both after we met and when I sent her that sexy selfie. But suddenly she hits me up wanting to come over at like 3am AGAIn after no contact for *


This is the type of life I had with my oneitis. She likes you, maybe QUITE A LOT, but she has someone else that for whatever reason she prefers more.

Well actually edit. Fuck her as much as you want if you want. But with ur looks I wouldn't glance back at her. That shit leaving sounds Rude as fuck.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 26, 2020)

You both act like petulant children


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 26, 2020)

*ITS BECAUSE YOU HAVE ANDROID. *


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 26, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> *ITS BECAUSE YOU HAVE ANDROID. *


The Iphone theory strikes again


----------



## WhiteLies (Dec 26, 2020)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> The Iphone theory strikes again
> View attachment 892297


Probably at least a contributing reason why he gets called a catfish so often. The phone looks old af and therefore makes some of the photos look old af


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 26, 2020)

WhiteLies said:


> Probably at least a contributing reason why he gets called a catfish so often. The phone looks old af and therefore makes some of the photos look old af


Never even began for Andrioidcels ngl 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Dec 27, 2020)

This is literally proof that looks aren't everything, redpill has a lot of truth to it.

You can't act like a simp, not even for a second

And FFS amnesia you need an abundance mindset, you clearly have options so have some respect for yourself and move on if a girl ghosted you

You're basically playing the game with her rules if you go back to her after getting ghosted


----------



## Lars2210 (Dec 27, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


Lol nah he’s just a nice dude . Doesn’t really matter how u type if your good looking & he is a good looking dude. All you gotta do then is push & pull. Give them attention & then disappear. Women are like crack heads for validation. The only way you fuk with a crack head is by not giving him a fix. All this dominant/aggressive shit is bs. Matter of fact, it’s better that he comes across as a genuine nice dude so when he ghosts her she won’t efen see it coming

EDIT: @op just be yourself bro. Your a good looking dude pause? You don’t need all this mental masturbation. You get caught up doing mental gymnastics too much & youll fuk yourself up eventually.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 27, 2020)

Why do you even bother bro
You already know you can get women anytime you want so why do u care about this shit, plus what is your lifeplan? Fuckin girls from dating apps who you mog by 3psl points till your 30's or something?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Dec 27, 2020)

Brutal Black Pill: game still matters regardless of looks.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 27, 2020)

noo broo chad even with autism can get his stinky dick sucked after not showering for a month. LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING


----------



## onnysk (Dec 27, 2020)

u dodged a bullet brother


----------



## onnysk (Dec 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 892261


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 27, 2020)

That girl looks like a bulldog. JFL @ her crushed maxilla


----------



## oldcell (Dec 27, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> its weird how amnesia only gets with 3-5psl women



Where i live thats what being gl gets you

TO get PSL 6, u need either status, money or know her via social circle

Also its possible to get pls 6 females with looks only, but u need to fit her niche


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 27, 2020)

shes hot

do u have any more pics


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Read part 1 linked below*
> 
> But the TLDR is i matched a girl on a saturday night at like 3am and she came over immediately, thinking this was a certain easy fuck, she stayed 7 minutes and said she had to go leaving me like WTF happened. Like two months later, wondering why I got ghosted I sent her a shirtless pic hoping to get a reaction and she did text back something like "well hellooo there sexy" but then ghosted me AGAIN.
> 
> ...


You have nipples what you expected ?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Where i live thats what being gl gets you
> 
> TO get PSL 6, u need either status, money or know her via social circle
> 
> Also its possible to get pls 6 females with looks only, but u need to fit her niche


Nah i totally agree, imo it's like that that it works. 5.5+ girls are no joke. Usually are also the less thoty and more valuable. Jfl if you believe Looks alone will suffice. you need decent situation and be fit with her parents if you want LTR.
Not a cringe autistic like op sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 27, 2020)

she probably wanted a badboy not some workcel white cuck personality

ive talked to a few black girls on omegle and they are very primitive, a lot of manipulation and shittesting


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Dec 27, 2020)

Just lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> she probably wanted a badboy not some workcel white cuck personality
> 
> ive talked to a few black girls and they are very primitive, a lot of manipulation and shittesting


looks like a curry tho. But OP has only looks for him, not even his body is good imo. And his way of talking for a chadlite to chad face individual is just so beta... I mean if it was with virtuous girls, it would be fine, but he talks with worthless roasties that r hoes. Jfl at him.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> looks like a curry tho. But OP has only looks for him, not even his body is good imo. And his way of talking for a chadlite to chad face individual is just so beta... I mean if it was with virtuous girls, it would be fine, but he talks with worthless roasties that r hoes. Jfl at him.


its over for @Amnesia, hes retarded i think. legit mentalcel


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> its over for @Amnesia, hes retarded i think. legit mentalcel


He should settle he's old enough, but his neurotransmittors r fucked he can't stay with a woman for long enough. 
Shows how life full on hedonism has only cons.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> He should settle he's old enough, but his neurotransmittors r fucked he can't stay with a woman for long enough.
> Shows how life full on hedonism has only cons.


hes the perfect boyfriend type just like you, introverted and friendly. has tons of money and his life in order.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> hes the perfect boyfriend type just like you, introverted and friendly. has tons of money and his life in order.


technically yes... If only he had more luck in life and settled earlier, he would've happy by now. 
I hope we won't end like him, we all desere happinness and you more than most my bro.


----------



## imnotgay (Dec 27, 2020)

Its over. We need game too. Fuck this shit. Maybe looks alone are not enough.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 27, 2020)

*Just ignore the retards in this thread talking about muh game. It doesnt matter what you message her or how you talk to her when you are this good looking the thing is she is chatting with 10 other guys that are good looking aswell which means she can treat you like a subhuman*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> *Just ignore the retards in this thread talking about muh game. It doesnt matter what you message her or how you talk to her when you are this good looking the thing is she is chatting with 10 other guys that are good looking aswell which means she can treat you like a subhuman*







nothing is good looking enough for u BB


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 27, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Brutal Black Pill: game still matters regardless of looks.


yeah but game without looks its pointless


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 27, 2020)

And people say game is useless. Shit happened months ago and your still bitching about it to her.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 27, 2020)

Your chad looks didn't match your KHHV .co user behavior, simple as


----------



## Eezz (Dec 27, 2020)

Holy fuck @Amnesia is a cuck. Am not mirin you anymore


----------



## jordan56 (Dec 27, 2020)

It's your beta personality that holds you back you have the looks yet you are getting ghosted by ethnic fours


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 27, 2020)

Bro this is so simple. She literally just left to go fuck her oneitis. That’s literally it. She went to go suck another guys dick, one she’s more emotionally attached to. You probably mog the guy, yes, but she’s likely more emotionally attached to him


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 27, 2020)

she probably has a boyfriend tbh and that's why she acted that way


----------



## TITUS (Dec 27, 2020)

Amnesia is a validation machine, he instareplied to the whore and let her know she has been living in his head rent-free. 
She has been living in the head of this model material rent free for months, she deserves to wife a rich model billionaire and nothing less from now on.


----------



## Effortless (Dec 27, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/responding-to-amnesia.267134/


----------



## MassacredMyBoy (Dec 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> be more specific, whgats wrong with it
> 
> and btw i have no intention of hanging with this girl i was acting nice cause i just wanted an answer as to what happened and why she left


You admitted that she had an effect on you. Even if you weren't, you should have acted indifferent to what she did.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 27, 2020)

Its funny how you guys love to take this thread for coping with "game" "beeing alpha" "he is a chad but cant get laid" "if you are hot but not a aggressive pimp with game you have no chances".

So if all of this is true, why are you guys all on this fucking forum??? You talk like you all alphas with masculine game, knowing how to pimp on hoes. Still rotting on this site for loosers without sex.

In reality the girl went to his place and just had a diarrhea accident. She ate the wrong stuff and out of nervousness and stomach pains, at his place a wet shit went into her pants. Maybe also her period started out of nowhere (thats why she was horny).
After this accident she went on a girls forum and made a post: "tonight i messed up the hottest date. it was so embarrassing. I had diarrhea as soon as I met him  I don't know how to get back to him someday. He sure thinks I'm crazy."

Let me tell you, what comes out of your mouth is completely useless when it comes to attracting girls.
What talks is your F A C E and H E I G H T.
I dont have time to elaborate, but out of years of going out and seeing how good looking guys without any game or alphaness can have huge succes, i am 1000% sure that your behaviour doesnt even matter more than 5% (if not totally autistic).


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Amnesia, my apprentice. you need to send pics like this instead*
> View attachment 892261
> 
> *Mirror pic especially with cap (implies you took it on just for the picture since ur half naked) is too tryhard you can’t have them think they’re special*


What was ur laycount again?


----------



## oldcell (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Nah i totally agree, imo it's like that that it works. 5.5+ girls are no joke. Usually are also the less thoty and more valuable. Jfl if you believe Looks alone will suffice. you need decent situation and be fit with her parents if you want LTR.
> Not a cringe autistic like op sadly.



Two biggest requirements for 5.5+ and hqnp i know

1. Be someone she can introduce to parent, with some stability

2. height and being tall

This is redpill from someone who know what he talks about

And of course 4+ PSL face, u dont need 5 + face


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Two biggest requirements for 5.5+ and hqnp i know
> 
> 1. Be someone she can introduce to parent, with some stability
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here, and i know by that you know what you'r talking about - for girls that are high value ( have great looks, decent height, decent family and morality )
I'm probably slightly above average for western standards bc of pheno, but for mine, i did some autistic experiments and i'm pretty good.
And, i know for a fact that if the girl has obviously to find you decent, the rest is about beeing decently tall - height matters more for our countries than in the west even unironically.
+ that you'r not known as a degen or some lost case, but ideally your parents are known and you too for beeing decent people, with also a decent - not insane just enough to live - economical situation for you to LTR her.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 27, 2020)

Lol you are a cuckfraud ovsly she hit you up cuz she was lonely at christmas and you took the bait like the good dog you are im sorry bro


----------



## goat2x (Dec 27, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Lol you are a cuckfraud ovsly she hit you up cuz she was lonely at christmas and you took the bait like the good dog you are im sorry bro


reminder that atleast 3 simp cucks got a text from her that night


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 27, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> What was ur laycount again?


Won’t say


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 27, 2020)

You need to start texting like swole


----------



## alex569 (Dec 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> None of it makes sense.


The problem with women in the west, is that they have too many options, even if you are a chad; she can easily get one hundred other chads....And a lot of them are usually mentally unstable from their shitty lifestyles, they are literally dumb animals, nothing more.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Where i live thats what being gl gets you
> 
> TO get PSL 6, u need either status, money or know her via social circle
> 
> Also its possible to get pls 6 females with looks only, but u need to fit her niche



People here are deluded tbh when it comes to what you will get even if you reach 6 PSL. 6 PSL swims in Becky pussy up to even high tier but Stacy's don't go just for looks. It's the same reason why you see Stacy's on yacht's with very rich men. Status is the great equalizer (well, money). Even as high as 6.5 PSL which is essentially the "cap" that I have seen naturally, you will definitely get some decent looking women, but at a certain looks threshold (a LEGIT Stacy), they have literally infinite SMV where even real Chads simp for them, so you have to differentiate yourself from the rest either by not giving a fuck that she's super attractive or by having sufficient money/status to amplify what you look like.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 27, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> People here are deluded tbh when it comes to what you will get even if you reach 6 PSL. 6 PSL swims in Becky pussy up to even high tier but Stacy's don't go just for looks. It's the same reason why you see Stacy's on yacht's with very rich men. Status is the great equalizer (well, money). Even as high as 6.5 PSL which is essentially the "cap" that I have seen naturally, you will definitely get some decent looking women, but at a certain looks threshold (a LEGIT Stacy), they have literally infinite SMV where even real Chads simp for them, so you have to differentiate yourself from the rest either by not giving a fuck that she's super attractive or by having sufficient money/status to amplify what you look like.



All stacy i know want glamorous easy life

Believe me i am into nightlife and huge social circle and i know tons of them

Looksmaxing is great as being 5PSL+ will as you sayed get unlimited becky and ONS amount


----------



## Lars (Dec 27, 2020)

you had the change to send a DNR video from this site to her


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> All stacy i know want glamorous easy life
> 
> Believe me i am into nightlife and huge social circle and i know tons of them
> 
> Looksmaxing is great as being 5PSL+ will as you sayed get unlimited becky and ONS amount


Help me to understand : All the stacy you know want rich men or? Isn't a decent situation, okish statuts and money enough?
A stacylite for marriage i'm fine with at the end of my ascension journey tbh. But i don't wanna be seen only as a provider.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Amnesia I have found your problem
> View attachment 892130
> 
> This is exactly how I typed with my ex and she hated that shit


To be fair Amnesia looks pretty good compared to her, if him typing like that really threw her off then it truly is completely over for non-virgin women.

I know a dude who Amnesia mogs by at least 2 psl but he is with a virgin female who mogs the girl Amnesia was with and he acts like an emotional baby with her (not in a high T way either) and she's still madly obsessed with him.

@Amnesia I don't know if you just want to slay or something man, but you'd be a lot happier if you found love, and you'd be a lot happier if you found love with a virgin white woman who you can express yourself with, without fear, because that's the only way you're going to get it and feel fulfilled.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Help me to understand : All the stacy you know want rich men or? Isn't a decent situation, okish statuts and money enough?
> A stacylite for marriage i'm fine with at the end of my ascension journey tbh. But i don't wanna be seen only as a provider.



Nah dont..

But most females who are "stacy" are aware of it so they take advantage of it

Why she would not date a decent looking guy, who is laso rich and have status? 

She may date a poor chad if he fit her niche but they want someone who build nest, there are tons of decent looking people witch money, status who can provide life on easy mode so why not. YOu would be the same and me too


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Nah dont..
> 
> But most females who are "stacy" are aware of it so they take advantage of it
> 
> ...


I totally agree; But... When you try to find somebody outside the west.... the standards and reality can be really different.
I have decently high standards due to psl for LTR and marriage to consider what is good looking in a girl, and i literally know guys that are normies or even low tier normies - even have pics if you want to see - with girls that are at least 5.5 psl, richer, higher IQ and job, and more than everything, have sentient and class. It's just beyond me.


----------



## ascentium (Dec 27, 2020)

@Amnesia 

Her: Would you like some company. I’m pretty lonely?

Chad: sure. Just don’t dash after 7 minutes, or at least before I’ve had my way with you.

her: hahaha omg I’m so sorry, I had a weird night.

Chad: you left in such a panic, I was almost concerned. Tell me what happened.

her: okay so my friend....(insert long story)

Chad: damn that’s crazy. Good thing you all made it out alright. Haha I almost filed a missing persons report after I hadn’t heard from you.

her: haha omg that would have been so funny.

chad: lol I’ll probably finish up with my brother soon if you want to swing by, but I’ll need more than 7 minutes this time.

her: alright bet.

...


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2020)

i dont understand the direction this thread went. she literally hit me up out of the blue said i was hot and wanted to get fucked yet I am getting shit on for what exactly? The WAY I texted her? Is this a PUA forum? She literally cited she still wanted to hang cause I am hot so how is this saying text game > looks?

I coulda easily fucked her, all I woulda had to say is come over when she said she is feeling lonely


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Dec 31, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i dont understand the direction this thread went. she literally hit me up out of the blue said i was hot and wanted to get fucked yet I am getting shit on for what exactly? The WAY I texted her? Is this a PUA forum? She literally cited she still wanted to hang cause I am hot so how is this saying text game > looks?
> 
> I coulda easily fucked her, all I woulda had to say is come over when she said she is feeling lonely



I remember reading the original thread and just putting it down to women making 0 sense as usual. Although it's no surprise she was living in your head rent free for a while after exhibiting behavior that suggested she was DTF before suddenly leaving your apartment, especially as she mentioned your colored contacts as well.

Having read this follow-up thread, I'm fairly convinced she's just harvesting attention and validation from you because you're model tier (in her own words). With this generation of degenerate, hypergamous, attention-seeking women, I am of the assumption there are plenty of girls that look to just reap as much attention and validation from Chad and Chadlite for their daily dose of serotonin with little or no intention to ever actually act upon their advances. They'll do this as they wait for their completely unrealistic Gigachad to magically appear and betabux for them, which by then it's too late and they have hit the wall, ending up bitter and jaded.

Separately, people need to realize that @Amnesia is purposely using emotional arguments in his conversations with her. Women do not respond to logic, which is why it's impossible to argue with them. The only way you can control the narrative is to use emotional arguments - this is not being beta, it's manipulation.


----------



## Alesund (Dec 31, 2020)

What a disgusting ugly gypsy piece of shit, I wouldn't look at her twice tbh and I have fairly low standarda. Also, if you allow yourself to be bummed out by the opinion and actions of this deformed shitskin, you need to grow a pair and stop being such a bitch. I guess this is what happens when you're a gl non-nt dude that was ugly for most of his life.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 31, 2020)

12percentorbust said:


> gave her too much validation by replying after she ghosted u twice and also why the fuck would u tell her it “left u all weird” lol


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Jan 4, 2021)

@Amnesia, have you heard back since?


----------



## Back Alley Boy (Jan 12, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 892273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


highest quality post ive seen on this site, the rare example of someone already with looks dropping the ball and being corrected, should be in best of the best, absolute gem, dont just coom ™


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 15, 2021)

ROFL now i know why amnesia doesn't slay more stacyes and beckyes, your game is complete trash XDXDXD, i think your live game is even weaker. holy shit


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 15, 2021)

CandySniper said:


> @Amnesia, have you heard back since?


she wants to fuck and i havent responded , she messaged me last night at 3am wanting to come over


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> she wants to fuck and i havent responded , she messaged me last night at 3am wanting to come over


She mustve found this topic?!


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> ROFL now i know why amnesia doesn't slay more stacyes and beckyes, your game is complete trash XDXDXD, i think your live game is even weaker. holy shit


Lejittt guy comes off like a soft cuck tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 16, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> Lejittt guy comes off like a soft cuck tbh


Girls expect guy like him to be cocky and ballzy, fuck them real hard for an hour and a half while choking and slapping them, but from what i heard ripped goodlooking guys like him just clap the girls for 15 min and are done...
Also he never had to try to get laid or get attention from girls so he never needed to learn how to talk to girls. 
Btw how old is Amnesia ?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 16, 2021)

Are you seriously gonna let her get away with that shit ? you really can't get anyone else to slay ?


----------

